

'Backdoor' in chinese microchip is FUD - cyphunk
http://deadhacker.com/2012/06/08/backdoor-silicon-fud/

======
cyphunk
In the first paper they claim there was a backdoor without providing any proof
to the claims. The vendor responds saying that this is a feature that can be
turned off. The researchers give nothing that can refute this and its likely
that manufacturers clients can easily verify. The researchers then release a
new paper with moderated backdoor claims that contradict themselves:

"Ultimately, an attacker can extract the intellectual property (IP) from the
device as well as make a number of changes to the firmware such as inserting
new Trojans into its configuration."

A vulnerability that allows one to 'insert' a trojan is not the same as a
device or system 'with' a trojan. It's not snake-oil but the language, and
insistence on this language still, is certainly FUD.

